# Hancock vs Zoro



## Jossaff (Apr 3, 2015)

Location : Momoiro Island 

Mindset: Bloodlusted ; so Zoro its k with cutting womens

Knowledge: None for both parts

Restrictions; none

Who takes it ?


----------



## Kai (Apr 3, 2015)

Hancock high difficulty. 

I don't see Zoro as being on her level yet, and her Haki is likely to be greater from current portrayal of both characters.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro wins Hancock is featless and overhyped no reason to give her the benefit of doubt.



> her Haki is likely to be greater from current portrayal of both characters.


I hate when people throw shit like that for no reason, what portrayal exactly? She has absolutely no CoA feats outside of hitting Smoker once.


----------



## Kai (Apr 3, 2015)

She was also kicking the shit out of Pacifistas. I don't see how Hancock's overhyped when she's one of the strongest Shichibukai, and her portrayal is decisively above Zoro's currently, which has been rather stagnant prior to his bout with Pica.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 3, 2015)

> She was also kicking the shit out of Pacifistas.


Something everybody can do post timeskip even Sanji who's been having a rough time in the new world.



> I don't see how Hancock's overhyped when she's one of the strongest Shichibukai,


There's absolutely nothing that suggest she's stronger than Law let alone Doffy and Mihawk.



> her portrayal is decisively above Zoro's currently, which has been rather stagnant prior to his bout with Pica.


Again what portrayal? She's an average shichibukai, that rule over an island of weaklings, the 2 best fighters on her island got their ass kicked by Preskip Luffy.
Featless, the only hype she has is having COTC which doesn't mean shit really, it was stated to be commonplace in the NW by Chinjao.

Zoro's portrayal is miles above Hancock's, he fought stronger foes than Pacifista or Preskip Smoker and still fodderized every single one of them, he trained with Mihawk (who would oneshots Hancock by the way) and specialize in CoA which is perfect to counter Hancock's DF.


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 3, 2015)

Kai said:


> Hancock high difficulty.
> 
> I don't see Zoro as being on her level yet, and her Haki is likely to be greater from current portrayal of both characters.



Agree with this , I see Hancock a little bellow Doflamingo , She should be taking this mid - high diff


----------



## Shiny (Apr 3, 2015)

zoro low-mid diff


overhyped bitch...


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 3, 2015)

We haven't seen Hancock get very serious, but I think Zoro wins this based on what I read so far. For me Hancock was always weaker than Doflamingo.

He should be able to handle her Devil Fruit fuckery because he doesn't have the personality to lust for Hancock and he has good defensive haki anyways. His sword slashes make him able to fight well at any range Hancock might fight in with the Devil Fruit techs.
His swordplay by now should be superior to Hancock's kicking in close quarters, Zoro is a brawler type and a swordsman, he also can take a lot of blunt punishment.

I can see Zoro sword-blocking kicks with manageable damage, but I can't see Hancock tanking Zoro's upper game slashes without significant damage.
Even if she has more refined hardening haki than Zoro (dunno), his damage output and raw strength should compensate.

I'd go with a high difficulty Zoro victory.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 3, 2015)

It's getting harder and harder to use a pre-skip hancock with very little showings while zoro just keeps getting better and better.

It's hancock's time now to show the feats.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 3, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> It's getting harder and harder to use a pre-skip hancock with very little showings while zoro just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> It's hancock's time now to show the feats.




Yup, back in the day the "burden of proof" would be in Zoro's side but now Zoro trained with a top tier and cuts mountains in the New World while Hancock is still riding the kicking pacifista and being a haki Shichibukai. Which is no longer unreachable hype for people like Zoro/Luffy.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 3, 2015)

Hancock is definitely somewhere around Dofla level in both Haki, experience, and stats. So she definitely gets the edge. I'd say she wins around High diff as for right now I put her under Doffy by about half a tier. Dat Hax and Dat Haki gonna give her the win here.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 3, 2015)

> Hancock is definitely somewhere around Dofla level in both Haki, experience, and stats.


No she's not, stop saying things like this when there's absolutely nothing in the manga that suggest it.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 3, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> No she's not, stop saying things like this when there's absolutely nothing in the manga that suggest it.



Dofla, Hancock, and Mihawk are the only ones to come out of Marineford untouched. Mihawk is obviously top tier, but Dofla nd Hancock have been portrayed in the same light and Sengoku even hyped Hancock. Seeing as she lives on an island where even fodder have decent haki and she's high high tier it's safe to say she has similar Haki if not better, and comparable stats given her ability to run through pacifista.


----------



## Jad (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, Hancock is over hyped, I don't understand how people are putting her on such a high pedestal.

Zoro at the moment takes her out. It's probably not best to make Hancock threads because she has almost zero feats, or feats that just don't work anymore with New World showings.

I guess you could say there are no right answers because we have NO IDEA what Hancock level is. But from what little know, she is overhyped in my opinion.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 3, 2015)

> Dofla, Hancock, and Mihawk are the only ones to come out of Marineford untouched. Mihawk is obviously top tier, but Dofla nd Hancock have been portrayed in the same light and Sengoku even hyped Hancock. Seeing as she lives on an island where even fodder have decent haki and she's high high tier it's safe to say she has similar Haki if not better, and comparable stats given her ability to run through pacifista.


That's because she hasn't fought anyone.
Sengoku sayig she's strong mean absolutely nothing, Lucci was called the WG's strongest agent.
All she did was destroying some PX, something any M3 lvl fighter can do, hell in the Z movie Franky was seen destroying an entire army of Neo-PX w/o any trouble.

Doffy has the feats, the hype, Hancock has absolutely nothing


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 3, 2015)

Hancock has the boobs


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Dofla, Hancock, and Mihawk are the only ones to come out of Marineford untouched. Mihawk is obviously top tier, but Dofla nd Hancock have been portrayed in the same light and Sengoku even hyped Hancock. Seeing as she lives on an island where even fodder have decent haki and she's high high tier it's safe to say she has similar Haki if not better, and comparable stats given her ability to run through pacifista.



Actually doflamingo had a bruise on his face.

Hancock got out untouched because she barely needed to do much.

You know getting guys horny was pretty simple for her everything else was slave arrows.

Mihawk fought no one significant apart from the battle he decided to quit (smart man).


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 3, 2015)

BoaHancockRapes


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro high-extreme diff.

Most of the crazy Hancock hype I see come from trolls, are there any credible members that overhype her?


----------



## Amol (Apr 3, 2015)

I consider Hancock stronger than M3 level and little weaker than Doflamingo(who is almost twice as strong as M3). So it makes good enough room for her to fit in.
It can't used as proof but Oda kept her strength hidden but gave her very good hype and portrayal constantly.
I like to think that he did that on purpose and has big things planned for her. So Hancock wins with high diff.
P.S.: Hancock's DF can work even without lust in her opponents. Them being horny just helps more, it is not a necessity.
Only that beam requires lust to work, which is more or less a fodder cleaner.
Her powers had worked on Luffy so lust is moot point anyway.
Pretty sure with recent trend that she is lot more hax than it meets to the eye .


----------



## Suit (Apr 3, 2015)

Amol said:


> I consider Hancock stronger than M3 level and little weaker than Doflamingo(who is almost twice as strong as M3). So it makes good enough room for her to fit in.
> It can't used as proof but Oda kept her strength hidden but gave her very good hype and portrayal constantly.
> I like to think that he did that on purpose and has big things planned for her. So Hancock wins with high diff.
> P.S.: Hancock's DF can work even without lust in her opponents. Them being horny just helps more, it is not a necessity.
> ...



Nice post. I agree.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 4, 2015)

It can go either way IMO.  I would give Zoro the edge in physical strength, defense, and maybe even combat ability- and I would give Hancock the edge in everything else.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 7, 2015)

I peg Hancock as roughly between current Luffy and Doflamingo, so she takes it high diff I guess

stomp diff if Zoro is straight though


----------



## Ghost (Apr 7, 2015)

I *believe* Hancock to be bit weaker than Doflamingo. Hancock wins with high diff. 

She does lack feats though.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2015)

I've always seen Hancock as being on par with Doflamingo. Before Zoro demonstrated the ability to coat his blades with haki I would've just said that Hancock could petrify and shatter them. Now it's  a toss up since I have no idea how her haki measures up against his. This could go either way as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 7, 2015)

Zoro mid (high) - high (low) diff. He's got great portrayal, feats, hype and he still didn't even go all out. 

I don't see how destroying Pacifistas is even barely compareable to cutting mountains.

Fodderizing NW enemies left and right compareable of ruling an island of weaklings.

Constant great portrayal in the NW compareable with 1 panel of Sengoku saying she's strong.


At the best she gives M3 a high diff fight with her actual showings, nothing more.

People are crazy putting her close to Doffy and above M3 thought theres nothing slightly suggesting it, absolutely nothing.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 7, 2015)

Imo Hancock does neither have the sufficient feats nor hype to put her definitely above current Luffy/Zoro level.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 7, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> Imo Hancock does neither have the sufficient feats nor hype to put her definitely above current Luffy/Zoro level.



Yes she does have the hype. >_>

How you interpret that hype however is a different story. >_>


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 7, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Yes she does have the hype. >_>
> 
> How you interpret that hype however is a different story. >_>



The most impressive is that she has CoC, but we have learned that this is not such a big deal in the New World. 
Shichibukai: No big deal anymore
Referred to as "strong" by Sengoku: no big deal either, he did the same with Jinbe


----------



## Yuki (Apr 7, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> The most impressive is that she has CoC, but we have learned that this is not such a big deal in the New World.
> Shichibukai: No big deal anymore
> Referred to as "strong" by Sengoku: no big deal either, he did the same with Jinbe



She got mentioned in the same sentence as DD, they have many parallels and she is a CoC user, so far the only other user in the Shichibukai other than DD. 

She has plenty of hype, she could easily turn Zoro's swords to stone on touch.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 7, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> She got mentioned in the same sentence as DD, they have many parallels and she is a CoC user, so far the only other user in the Shichibukai other than DD.
> 
> She has plenty of hype, she could easily turn Zoro's swords to stone on touch.



I don't really remember that, doubt she was mentioned in the same breath as Doflamingo regarding strength. Which chapter is this? 
As I already said, CoC is not such a big deal anymore, there are numerous CoC users in the New World according to Chinjao. Imo it's not enough to put her above current Luffy/Zoro level automatically. 
Where's some solid evidence that she could easily overcome Zoro's proficient CoA?


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 7, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> I don't really remember that, doubt she was mentioned in the same breath as Doflamingo regarding strength. Which chapter is this?



It wasn't a comparison of strength, I see it as a comparison of status, which is still impressive. 

CCC version



Cnet version
 Kuzan: At any rate, you people should keep a close eye on Doflamingo. / He is both a Shichibukai and the current King of Dresrosa... // In a different way from the Hebihime of the Kuja, he is a special case to say the least. / You should contact Sakazuki and have the Admirals take action. // In the worst-case scenario, he could send a whole chain of gears running awry... // ...and cause the biggest incident... // ...since Sakazuki established his new Marine HQ.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Apr 7, 2015)

Furinji Saiga said:


> It wasn't a comparison of strength, I see it as a comparison of status, which is still impressive.
> 
> CCC version
> 
> ...




I was considering posting this as well but I believe Vengeance is aware of this but disallowed it with his wording.

On an other note: Am I the only one who thinks Kuzan talking about Hancock in this moment is awkward because it comes completely out of nowhere?


----------



## Yuki (Apr 7, 2015)

Unclear Justice said:


> I was considering posting this as well but I believe Vengeance is aware of this but disallowed it with his wording.
> 
> On an other note: Am I the only one who thinks Kuzan talking about Hancock in this moment is awkward because it comes completely out of nowhere?



I believe it was Oda giving out parallels.


----------



## Beyonce (Apr 7, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro wins Hancock is featless and overhyped no reason to give her the benefit of doubt.
> 
> 
> I hate when people throw shit like that for no reason, what portrayal exactly? She has absolutely no CoA feats outside of hitting Smoker once.





Extravlad said:


> Something everybody can do post timeskip even Sanji who's been having a rough time in the new world.
> 
> 
> There's absolutely nothing that suggest she's stronger than Law let alone Doffy and Mihawk.
> ...





Shiny said:


> zoro low-mid diff
> 
> 
> overhyped bitch...





DanElectro said:


> Zoro high-extreme diff.
> 
> Most of the crazy Hancock hype I see come from trolls, are there any credible members that overhype her?



I'd honestly would like to see Zoro go through the MF war untouched.
inb4 "hurr durr she didnt fite anyone stronk"

She was still in the middle of the crossfire between admirals. Even willing to fight Aokiji. Hancock wouldn't go into a battle knowing the end result would be equal to "Zoro vs Fujitora"

Hancock is still above M3 for me


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 7, 2015)

I believe it can go either way. I place Hancock to be in the same class of strength as Doflamingo, albeit a little weaker than him.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 7, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> The most impressive is that she has CoC, *but we have learned that this is not such a big deal in the New World. *



The fuck? Based on what exactly?


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 7, 2015)

lol said:


> The fuck? Based on what exactly?



Based on Chinjao's statement


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

If zoro can avoid her lethal slave arrows, prevent his body from being turned into stone with his Haki and remain calm and collected to not be driven by lust from Hancock's beauty and charm, then I can see him winning this. Honestly, if he's prone to being sexually driven by the beauty the likes of which doesn't exist in the world except for Hancock's, then he loses.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 8, 2015)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Based on Chinjao's statement



The occurrence of it doesn't diminish it's impressiveness in the slightest. What you're meant to take away from Chinjao's statement is that Conquerors all over the world gather to the NW in order to find One Piece, not that CoC is any less significant.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 8, 2015)

lol said:


> The occurrence of it doesn't diminish it's impressiveness in the slightest. What you're meant to take away from Chinjao's statement is that Conquerors all over the world gather to the NW in order to find One Piece, not that CoC is any less significant.



Of course CoC is still significant, but Chinjao's statement does dehype it to some degree. Before, CoC was treated as the really big deal that strikes with fear and awe everywhere, even in Marineford. But then we learn that it is common/there are numerous users in the New World from Chinjao. The message is also that you are not automatically such a big fish just because you have it. 
Imo it does not bring along enough hype anymore to put the user on a high pedestal without sufficient feats.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 8, 2015)

lol said:


> The occurrence of it doesn't diminish it's impressiveness in the slightest. What you're meant to take away from Chinjao's statement is that Conquerors all over the world gather to the NW in order to find One Piece, not that CoC is any less significant.



It does to me, just look at the portrayal of Conquerors Haki pre-skip, it was mad hype. 

It was a big deal, everyone's reaction made it seem like it was the end all be all ability of the chosen ones.

Now we have Chinjao using it, and stating it is common in the NW, all that specialty and significance has gone down

No doubt it is an impressive ability to have( especially when I do think CotC has other uses beyond fodder control), its just not as special as it used to be.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 8, 2015)

Beyonc? said:


> I'd honestly would like to see Zoro go through the MF war untouched.
> *inb4 "hurr durr she didnt fite anyone stronk"
> *
> She was still in the middle of the crossfire between admirals. Even willing to fight Aokiji. Hancock wouldn't go into a battle knowing the end result would be equal to "Zoro vs Fujitora"
> ...



And why should we discount that, exactly? Because it completely destroys the Hancock wank?

A Hancock that was "angrier that she had ever been in her life" failed to fodderize pre-skip Smoker  So yeah, I'm going with Zoro on this one.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Pirao said:


> And why should we discount that, exactly? Because it completely destroys the Hancock wank?
> 
> A Hancock that was "angrier that she had ever been in her life" failed to fodderize pre-skip Smoker  So yeah, I'm going with Zoro on this one.



Also, even a few fodders came 'out of the war' unscathed. That argument is nonsensical and an attempt at grasping at straws to hype up Hancock in order to fill her hollow feats with any feats. Not saying she is weak, just hasn't the right amount of feats at this point to gauge her strength to see whether she's > Zoro or inferior to him.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 8, 2015)

Pirao said:


> And why should we discount that, exactly? Because it completely destroys the Hancock wank?
> 
> A Hancock that was "angrier that she had ever been in her life" failed to fodderize pre-skip Smoker  So yeah, I'm going with Zoro on this one.



She did fodderize Smoker. >_>


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 8, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> Also, even a few fodders came 'out of the war' unscathed. That argument is nonsensical and an attempt at grasping at straws to hype up Hancock in order to fill her hollow feats with any feats. Not saying she is weak, just hasn't the right amount of feats at this point to gauge her strength to see whether she's > Zoro or inferior to him.



But Oda went out of his wway to highlight that her,DD and Mihawk were the only ones that were unscathed obviously to hype them.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> But Oda went out of his wway to highlight that her,DD and Mihawk were the only ones that were unscathed obviously to hype them.



Therefore, Hancock > Whitebeard because she went unscathed and he didn't? No, it obviously depends on the activity, your actions, and those who you fought against during the war that determines whether the feat of remaining unscathed through and through until the ending of the war is a good feat or not. 

Can you post the scan so that we can analyse it and go through it? Whilst it isn't completely a bad feat, certain fodders managed to do the same. She wasn't constantly going up against very strong pirates in an extended one on one battle for us to look at her feat as a good feat.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 8, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> Therefore, Hancock > Whitebeard because she went unscathed and he didn't? No, it obviously depends on the activity, your actions, and those who you fought against during the war that determines whether the feat of remaining unscathed through and through until the ending of the war is a good feat or not.
> 
> Can you post the scan so that we can analyse it and go through it? Whilst it isn't completely a bad feat, certain fodders managed to do the same. She wasn't constantly going up against very strong pirates in an extended one on one battle for us to look at her feat as a good feat.



Name one fodder that went through the war unscathed.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Name one fodder that went through the war unscathed.



For starters, the fodders in the middle pannel of this link  Whilst it wasn't the 'ending' of the war per see, it was a couple moments before the ending of the war which is dubious if they've done anything beyond that within those couple of moments before the ending. 

A few Marine soldiers, who are not all that powerful in comparison to certain fighters who partook in the war, here look to be fine 

Certain Marine fodders here who can be seen conversing with Hancock look to be completely fine and the prisoners who worship Buggy as their god look to be fine in that same panel where the marine soldiers feature on the bottom left corner side of the link below


----------



## Yuki (Apr 8, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> For starters, the fodders in the middle pannel of this link  Whilst it wasn't the 'ending' of the war per see, it was a couple moments before the ending of the war which is dubious if they've gone anything beyond that within those couple of moments before the ending.
> 
> A few Marine soldiers, who are not all that powerful in comparison to certain fighters who partook in the war, here look to be fine
> 
> Certain Marine fodders here who can be seen conversing with Hancock look to be completely fine and the prisoners who worship Buggy as their god look to be fine in that same panel where the marine soldiers feature on the bottom left corner side of the link below



And you know that those fighters actually came across an enemy in the war how?

The ones in the first panel you posted also all most certainly died during Blackbeards rampage. 

Also the ones with Hancock you can see scratches on their faces and blood running from their mouths. 

Hancock is a warlord and everyone on that battlefield knew her, she fought against Pirates and Marines alike and many times stepped in front of danger to save Luffy from it yet she didn't have a spec of dust on her after the war. 

Picking out some unnamed fodder and saying they are the same as Hancock is beyond retarded.


----------



## Cosmicflash12 (Apr 8, 2015)

hancock is boo boo i doubt she could beat robin


----------



## Pirao (Apr 8, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> She did fodderize Smoker. >_>



No, she didn't. If Zoro had been in her place Smoker's body would have been flying in pieces, Hancock just broke his Jutte


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> And you know that those fighters actually came across an enemy in the war how?
> 
> The ones in the first panel the posted also all most certain died during Blackbeards rampage.
> 
> ...



I see, you seem to be in shock that I managed to refute your little fantasy cobbled up with intense bias for hancock after you had requested me to bring a list of fodders who had managed to survive the war of the best without sustaining much injuries which, as we both know, no, as everybody knows, discredits Hancock's feat that you hold in high regard as a consequence of thereof. 

You seem to be angry at the fact that I've legitimately brought you scans of survivors of the War of the Best being fodders who had also managed to come out of the war unscathed as  seen by your change in personality from a curious person asking questions to a hostile person whose aggression was triggered by the fact that the person whom she asked a question to, being me, managed to provide evidence for Hancock's feat being insignificant and nothing special to fill up the hollow gap in Hancock's list of feats. I want to stop here, but unfortunately, your condescending tone and hilarious penchant for making arbitrary excuses as justifications for the first scan I brought of fodders being seen surviving the War of the Best without any injuries encourages me to see what other inane and redundant statements I can elicit from you.

_You initially lack the necessary evidence to substantiate your rebuttal that those fodders in the first scan I brought in my earlier post died_ We both know that you are attempting at grasping at straws by asserting your own silly view of what had happened to those fodders that neither the Manga nor Oda mentioned. 

Another attempt at grasping at straws. That was not blood neither did they have 'scratches' on their faces. It wasn't blood as a result from fighting, but from him being sexually driven by lust.



> Hancock is a warlord and everyone on that battlefield knew her, she fought against Pirates and Marines alike and many times stepped in front of danger to save Luffy from it yet she didn't have a spec of dust on her after the war.



Being a warlord doesn't mean that you have to automatically fight anyone as a consequence of your title prompting them to fight you even if she wasn't directly seen nor mentioned to fight anyone of significance. Your vague statement that she 'fought against pirates and Marines' is indirectly conveying to me that you have no evidence to suggest the specific 'big names' she fought which is why you resort to saying 'pirates/marines' rather than specifying the exact opponent(s) she fought because you know your claim is lacking in evidence to validate it. Attempting to fight someone that you couldn't fight because someone else stepped in to fight them (Marco fighting Aokiji) doesn't equate to 'actually' fighting them. She never fought Aokiji. She merely attempted to fight him after she'd seen him injure Luffy. Had she fought him, the whole premise of your claim would crumble apart because she'd get injured by an Admiral far above her in strength. Or are you claiming Hancock> Aokiji.


Notwithstanding that you have absolutely no evidence at all to suggest that those 'fodders' who went unscathed throughout the war who you asked me to reference to validate my earlier claim that even -no-named- fodders had managed to come out of the war of the best unscathed hadn't participated in the war, the burden of proof to provide evidence to your inane and hilariously made up claim in an attempt to persist in your grasping at straws antics that they 'didn't participate' is on you.

Therefore, you're retarded then? Are you implying that you are retarded when you say that me picking up random fodders is retarded because it's what exactly you asked me to do which I gladly did.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Pirao said:


> No, she didn't. If Zoro had been in her place Smoker's body would have been flying in pieces, Hancock just broke his Jutte



I wonder if said member understands the difference between getting a hit on someone and fodderizing someone. The connotation that the word 'fodderize' wears implies that the person being on the receiving end of being 'fodderized' by someone had lost, which Smoker hadn't as he only got one kick on his face and a broken jutte.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 8, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> .



No, i said that because i wanted to see if you were actually serious enough to take this any further.

Also if you expect me to read a tl;dr from someone actually stupid enough to think a selective big name going out of the big war is as comparative as some random nameless fodder somehow lucky enough to make it out without grave injure i once again have no words. 

Boa is and is always going to be a big name and is also one of the SHs likely to be final war big allies.

If anyone actually thinks she is weaker than current Zoro, well not just weaker but so weak that he can mid diff her, then i honestly have no words.

If she was even close to as weak as some of you think she would be beyond redundant now or even back in Part 1.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> No, i said that because i wanted to see if you were actually serious enough to take this any further.




.Why are you saying 'no' It's exactly what you did. You're now grasping at straws (again) by making up an excuse that you never actually had any serious intentions of asking me where fodders had come out of the war unscathed. The evidence that there were certain fodders who had come out of the war with no injury is in the links I've provided which you wilfully avoid out of fear that the character who you are bias for, being Hancock in this case, will have her supposed 'great' feat that you flaunt as being an indication of her strong capabilities, that as we both know isn't when she hasn't fought anyone significant in the war, viewed as nothing special. 



> Also if you expect me to real a tl;dr from someone actually stupid enough to think a selective big name going out of the big war is as comparative as some random nameless fodder somehow lucky enough to make it out without grave injure i once again have no words.



It's ironic that you accuse me of 'selective reading' when it's what you've been doing throughout our entire exchange of words whilst grasping at straws extremely hard which is so blatant and done to avoid accepting the fact that fodders also escaped out of the war unscathed. You tend to speculate to unnecessarily give a justification to everything, specifically to one of my statements that there were fodders who had escaped from the war unscathed that I supported with evidence through manga panels I brought by saying that 'they died' That makes absolutely no sense. Are you Oda?

 That was not blood neither did they have 'scratches' on their faces. It wasn't blood as a result from fighting, but from him being sexually driven by lust as you can tell by Hancock doing her usual pose that makes people excited in a sexual way.

*This is a Straw-man. You're distorting my claim whilst ignoring that I myself said this in response to Bernkastel* This is what I said below;



> No, it obviously depends on the activity, your actions, and those who you fought against during the war that determines whether the feat of remaining unscathed through and through until the ending of the war is a good feat or not.


 The only way we can compare whose feat of remaining unscathed through and through the war until its inevitable ending is the activity of a person. Hancock's activity in relation to her strength wasn't anything significant because the only notable feat she'd done was kick smoker who's many times weaker than her and fight non-aggressive pacifistas who wouldn't dare to attack an ally. 



> Boa is and is always going to be a big name and is also one of the SHs likely to be final war big allies.



Which is irrelevant to whether she remained unscathed or not. Whilst not relevant, I think Boa hancock is very powerful.



> If anyone actually thinks she is weaker than current Zoro, well not just weaker but so weak that he can mid diff her, then i honestly have no words.



Can you stay concentrated on one particular argument and not bring up irrelevant things up, please? *In case you were wondering what my view of this match is and if you'd forgotten what I said, this is my exact statement of who'd win *


> I believe it can go either way. I place Hancock to be in the same class of strength as Doflamingo, albeit a little weaker than him.


 I am not underestimating Hancock and I certainly don't think she loses with mid diff.



> If she was even close to as weak as some of you think she would be beyond redundant now or even back in Part 1


 Please Juvia, I never said that! Whoever wins, it's only with high extreme diff is what I said. And I agree with you that she is underestimated.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 8, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> .



I was not speaking to you directly with all of my message.

You clearly know which parts were meant for you and which parts were not, so i felt no need to explain.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> .




I thought you were referring to me because bringing up that hancock is underestimated when we both were concentrated on whether there were fodders who'd come out of the war unscathed was a bit odd and irrelevant to me. Thanks for clarifying, though. 

Either way, I thank you for this discussion even though we disagree on certain things.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 8, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> Therefore, Hancock > Whitebeard because she went unscathed and he didn't? No, it obviously depends on the activity, your actions, and those who you fought against during the war that determines whether the feat of remaining unscathed through and through until the ending of the war is a good feat or not.
> 
> Can you post the scan so that we can analyse it and go through it? Whilst it isn't completely a bad feat, certain fodders managed to do the same. She wasn't constantly going up against very strong pirates in an extended one on one battle for us to look at her feat as a good feat.



No it doesn't mean that Hancock is stronger than WB..but it's a way of hyping someone who had no serious fights,just like DD and Mihawk.
Oda didn't use DD's full strength cause he wanted to use him later and the same goes for Mihawk.There's no reason to believe Hancock is any different and usually the later someone is revealed/fights the stronger he is though that's obviously just speculation.
Iirc correctly Hancock also fought Sentoumaru but i might be wrong.
Unfortunately i don't remember the exact panel it was mentioned and i'm too sleepy to search right now.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> No it doesn't mean that Hancock is stronger than WB..but it's a way of hyping someone who had no serious fights,just like DD and Mihawk.
> Oda didn't use DD's full strength cause he wanted to use him later and the same goes for Mihawk.There's no reason to believe Hancock is any different and usually the later someone is revealed/fights the stronger he is though that's obviously just speculation.
> Iirc correctly Hancock also fought Sentoumaru but i might be wrong.
> Unfortunately i don't remember the exact panel it was mentioned and i'm too sleepy to search right now.



I am not saying that you're wrong, but I won't try to take what you're saying at face value until I see the scan to analyse it. It's been a whilst since I last read it.

What I am saying is that coming unscathed out of the war when you've barely done anything except for fighting fodders, kicking a non-aggressive Smoker who had no reason to fight a Shishibukai allied with the Marines, non-responsive and non-aggressive Pacifistas who are programmed not to fight the marines' allies isn't a very 'special' feat in relation to her strength when even certain fodders managed not to get injured. The only factor relevant for assessing whether the feat of coming unscathed out of the war is a testament to the person's overall capabilities so as to portraying them as strong is their activity during the war. The only one's who truly got injured is those whose fight(s) against a fearsome opponent on their general level have been highly emphasized or weaklings in general. It's not really an impressive feat when you look at the context of things.




> Hancock also fought Sentoumaru



She never did. The fight was never revealed on panel for us to say that she fought him. She merely attacked a few Pacifistas which angered him to attack her and ask her why she is attacking Pacifistas who're her allies by virtue of her rank as a Shishibukai.



> i'm too sleepy to search right now.



Gotta get your sleep bro


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 8, 2015)

Hancock is just a bit under Doflamingo level

I'd say current Zoro could take her extreme diff


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 9, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> I am not saying that you're wrong, but I won't try to take what you're saying at face value until I see the scan to analyse it. It's been a whilst since I last read it.



Well ofc it's mostly speculation.When it comes to Hancock's fights it's mostly hype and speculation.If we go by feats she is Momonga level 



> What I am saying is that coming unscathed out of the war when you've barely done anything except for fighting fodders, kicking a non-aggressive Smoker who had no reason to fight a Shishibukai allied with the Marines, non-responsive and non-aggressive Pacifistas who are programmed not to fight the marines' allies isn't a very 'special' feat in relation to her strength when even certain fodders managed not to get injured. The only factor relevant for assessing whether the feat of coming unscathed out of the war is a testament to the person's overall capabilities so as to portraying them as strong is their activity during the war. The only one's who truly got injured is those whose fight(s) against a fearsome opponent on their general level have been highly emphasized or weaklings in general. It's not really an impressive feat when you look at the context of things.



I agree but what i meant to say is that since those 3 didn't get a proper fight in the war Oda propably wanted to hype them that way.That's how i see it at least.Those 3 are the strongest Shichibukai and we've already seen how strong DD is already.




> She never did. The fight was never revealed on panel for us to say that she fought him. She merely attacked a few Pacifistas which angered him to attack her and ask her why she is attacking Pacifistas who're her allies by virtue of her rank as a Shishibukai.




Yeah i meant off panel as it would still count as a fight


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 9, 2015)

Hancock is superior to Doflamingo and clearly Zoro is weaker than Mingo or equal to him. Hancock wins mid-high difficulty


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 10, 2015)

> Well ofc it's mostly speculation.When it comes to Hancock's fights it's mostly hype and speculation.If we go by feats she is Momonga level



She's got a lot of hype, great mastery over the three hakis and by virtue of her rank as a shishibukai she should automatically be viewed as powerful. Combine all those factors together and you'll see that Zoro isn't winning with any other difficulty but High extreme difficulty. Of course, it can go either way. 



> I agree but what i meant to say is that since those 3 didn't get a proper fight in the war Oda propably wanted to hype them that way.That's how i see it at least.Those 3 are the strongest Shichibukai and we've already seen how strong DD is already.



Yeah, she's below Doflamingo, but I think she isn't far away from him in terms of strength/feats. She isn't like your average Shishibukai



> Yeah i meant off panel as it would still count as a fight



Well, what I meant by that is that the lack of panels featuring both Hancock and Sentoumaru fighting is tainted with ambiguity because we can't tell whether they fought or not nor  was hancock's body or sentoumaru's for that matter portrayed in an exhausted state afterwards given that two fighters on nearly the same level of strength would tire eachother out.


----------



## Beyonce (Apr 10, 2015)

Pirao said:


> And why should we discount that, exactly? Because it completely destroys the Hancock wank?
> 
> A Hancock that was "angrier that she had ever been in her life" failed to fodderize pre-skip Smoker  So yeah, I'm going with Zoro on this one.


Plot reasons on why Smoker survived. Same reason on why Luffy survived his little encounter with Mihawk. Smoker needed to be around later on in the series.

And Smoker hadn't been able to even scratch Hancock.



LyricalMessiah said:


> Also, even a few fodders came 'out of the war' unscathed. That argument is nonsensical and an attempt at grasping at straws to hype up Hancock in order to fill her hollow feats with any feats. Not saying she is weak, just hasn't the right amount of feats at this point to gauge her strength to see whether she's > Zoro or inferior to him.


Perhaps the fodders you saw either
-Didn't participate in the war
or
-Weren't in the middle of the war


----------



## Pirao (Apr 10, 2015)

Beyonc? said:


> Plot reasons on why Smoker survived. Same reason on why Luffy survived his little encounter with Mihawk. Smoker needed to be around later on in the series.
> 
> And Smoker hadn't been able to even scratch Hancock.



Plot reasons? You mean like someone else much stronger than Luffy handling Mihawk to allow Luffy to escape, and Mihawk playing around with him? Mihawk was not trying to kill Luffy, just testing him. Hancock wanted to detsroy Smoker, said by herself.

Well I would hope so, if pre-skip Smoker could do anything to Hancock that would be quite embarrassing.




> Perhaps the fodders you saw either
> -Didn't participate in the war
> or
> -Weren't in the middle of the war



Or they didn't face anyone important, just like Hancock.


----------



## maupp (Apr 10, 2015)

Hancock is probably the most overhyoed character in this forum. i for the life of me can never tell where these ideas of her being Doflamingo's level even come from. feels like something from left field someone just shoved out there.

She doesn't have the feats nor the hypes she's being given by some people in these board. I never understood how she managed to get so overhyped


----------



## Yuki (Apr 10, 2015)

maupp said:


> Hancock is probably the most overhyoed character in this forum. i for the life of me can never tell where these ideas of her being Doflamingo's level even come from. feels like something from left field someone just shoved out there.
> 
> She doesn't have the feats nor the hypes she's being given by some people in these board. I never understood how she managed to get so overhyped



You've always been one to ignore the clues when it comes to a character you dislike. You also find tons of clues that don't exist for characters that you do like. 

If you liked Hancock you'd be sprouting she is admiral level with the hype she has atm.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 10, 2015)

Beyonc? said:


> Plot reasons on why Smoker survived. Same reason on why Luffy survived his little encounter with Mihawk. Smoker needed to be around later on in the series.
> 
> And Smoker hadn't been able to even scratch Hancock.
> 
> ...



You mean the vast amount of pirates Buggy took along with him from his way out of Impel down who enjoy fighting, Marine soldiers whose role were to fight against the WB pirates and the 'rear' admirals who're ready to put their lives on the line just to fight for one cause? Yeah, no. When you disregard such a vast amount of people who participated in the war of having fought in the war but sat in a corner watching, you look like you're grasping at straws. 

 Perhaps you don't understand their role in participating in the war? Yes, it is probably your fault. The burden of proof is on you to provide evidence for your claim that the multiple fodders that feature in the scans I've brought haven't participated in the war. Hint, there's no evidence that they never participated. Them not getting injured must simply denote that their participation in the war wasn't as significant as the big shots who had more tasks on their shoulders to burden and were going up against other weaklings. 

 That's a nice attempt at grasping at straws whilst ignoring their, the marine soldiers in the scans I brought, 'main' reason for fighting in the war which was to, uh, engage the Whitebeard Pirates + his allies in a battle to prevent them from achieving their goal whereas the devoted Buggy followers  fought anyone who engaged them in a war where millions of people participated.


----------



## RF (Apr 11, 2015)

Hancock's hype is so ridiculously vague there's no way to properly gauge her strength.

Being called "strong", and having Conqueror's haki is old news. It's not impossible for her to win this, but the logical choice is Zoro for now.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 11, 2015)

Meth said:


> Hancock's hype is so ridiculously vague there's no way to properly gauge her strength.
> 
> Being called "strong", and having Conqueror's haki is old news. It's not impossible for her to win this, but the logical choice is Zoro for now.



You could take from it that she is one of the first people revealed to have CoC. 

You cannot take away Boa's having CoC hype just because CoC is now a popular thing, she was revealed to have it when it was not, as such that hype should remain.


----------



## maupp (Apr 12, 2015)

^Since when do I dislike Hancock? I actually like her far better than Doflamino and evidences of this are in the many Hancock-Doflamingo related threads which I usually end up arguing for her beside power level ones because I believe and given what's shown in the manga Doflamingo is superior to her so no need to pretend otherwise.

Boa simply doesn't have the hypes to put her on Doflamingo's level, that's strictly fan made


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 12, 2015)

Doflamingo and Hancock have a lot of things in common/mirroring each other.

He was a world noble who went through hell went he and his family got captured by normal people who took out their rage on him. He refused to die and instead unlocked his Conqueror's Haki through the event, eventually somehow escaped, and became a great pirate.

She was a normal person who went through hell when she and her family got captured by world nobles. She refused to die, eventually escaped and you can bet she unlocked her Conqueror's Haki in a similar vein as Doffy, though out of love/protectiveness more so than anger.

They're both rulers of islands among the Shichibukai and the only confirmed, and first, ones to have COTC at this point.

Oda had Kuzan speak of them in the same breath while implying Doffy's more special than her because of his unique Tenryuubito heritage.

They both humiliated a New World Vice Admiral with ease.

I don't think you can brush the evidence off when there's so much of it adding up. Hancock should be somewhere around Doffy's ballpark.

But the real difference between them is experience. Hancock is 30 years old and has just been hanging out in a secluded island in the Paradise half of the GL. She became a Shichibukai at age 18 and thus has had the government's protection for the vast majority of her life as a pirate. Doffy on the other hand was on the top of the Tenryuubito's shit list as a 10 year old. Since then they've hounded him but been unable to catch him. His potential has been cultivated by his consistently rough life until he got to Dress Rosa where he settled down somewhat similarly to Hancock. The difference is he settled down at 30+ after already going through an extremely rough life. Hancock had a rough childhood and came out of it explosively as a talented newcomer but she never went further than that. Doffy also has much higher ambitions, he wants to destroy the world whereas Hancock wants to live in peace on her island. In this series ambition is pretty correlated to strength as well as experience and Doffy has both over Hancock. I just don't really see how she's supposed to be exactly as strong as him even if their potential and talent is comparable? How has her life cultivated that potential as much as Doffy's has cultivated his?

Buuut that's all Doffy vs. Hancock. The fact that she's at least somewhere around his ballpark should mean Zoro isn't winning over Hancock with any less than extreme-diff if he wins at all. Zoro definitely seems to have all the necessary tools. He doesn't have to risk life and limb like a brawler does. He specializes in COA which might be able to resist the petrifying effect. Doffy has mainly been winning over Luffy through sheer physical prowess, I dunno if Hancock has Doffy's physical power, kinda hard to see her shrugging off Hardened Gears like Doffy has been doing. But still her lethality if she lands a hit will have Zoro in serious peril and her skill and drive will push it to extreme even if she loses.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 12, 2015)

Hancock wins High-extreme diff.

She is DD level and like DD has hax. Zoro gets turned go stone eventuall.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 12, 2015)

Zoro but it would be a tough fight. High difficulty.


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 13, 2015)

Zoro has some problems with women in battles, if not bloodlusted Zoro would win this with high diffs or stalemate. Hancock isn't good as Doflamingo, she is more like Kuma or Ivankov level.


----------

